# Radial Arm Saw Micro-adjuster/Carriage stop



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

I came up with this design for a combination Micro-adjuster/Carriage stop that members may find useful. Its basically a wood C-clamp with a 3/8" threaded rod, wing nut on one end and either a magnet or a bumper on the other. It can be used on either side of the carriage by simply switching the wing nut for the magnet. I chose 3/8" - 16 rod because its easy to work in fractions. With the magnet attached, one full turn of the wing nut pushes or pulls the carriage 1/16" which is useful when making thin rips, dados or using the saw as a shaper. With the bumper attached, the jig can be used as a carriage stop in cross-cut mode which is useful for making stopped dados or when using certain jigs.


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

In this photo you can see that I added a 7/16" dowel that rides in the carriage bearing track and magnet that holds the jig in place. These are optional. I also added a 5/16" dowel that was cut in half during final fitting. This let me add a reference line that I could use in conjunction with the scale on the saw.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's cool.


----------



## KTNC (Sep 12, 2017)

That looks very handy for us radial arm saw users. Thanks for documenting it. That extra dowel with the reference line looks pretty, but would it work just as well to leave that dowel out and make your mark right on the wooden body?


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

> That looks very handy for us radial arm saw users. Thanks for documenting it. That extra dowel with the reference line looks pretty, but would it work just as well to leave that dowel out and make your mark right on the wooden body?
> 
> - KTNC


The extra dowel is optional and was inserted to correct a mistake on the first prototype because I drilled the hole for the thumb screw in the wrong location. But when I trimmed the jig I noticed that it could make for an easy to see reference line so I added it to the design.


----------

